# Close calls



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Has anyone else had a close call?









This was Roberta's last year.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

That dont look like a close call. That looks like a direct HIT!!!!!! Younger crazier years had a few either I got smarter or people and trees move for me now.LOL Glad Robertas still with ya.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Me too Rodney! She was changing the radio station! I kid you not!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Geez Roberta ! I hope you were listening to something REAL important. Glad that she's still around for you to give a hard time to Matt. And wher is the radio dial?? In the out side f the passenger door.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm getting that hard time right now for some reason! She did a good job on the car! Music don't go there its not good.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Cell phones are another reason for accident...so use of texting lands you a fine.

As for changing the station...well...mistakes happen, glad she was not hurt any more than she was.

Most of my close calls were boat/water related.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think your close call was the quad if i recall wasn't it Matt. That could have been ugly as well.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

It was Don, that nasty!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> Cell phones are another reason for accident...so use of texting lands you a fine.


You would think she'd learnt her lesson but NO answer's the phone, texts and open's cans of red bull! Doesn't matter what I say to her!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

After that accident I am sure she is much more attentive.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Apparently she is.... to her phone. I do the driving if Deborah's gonna be messing with the phone.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> After that accident I am sure she is much more attentive.


You would think!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

How banged up was she after that accident ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

A sore hip and bruised chest.


----------

